# What causes a 2 cycle carb to flood



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a chainsaw that is flooding it is a Jonsered with a Tillotson carburetor. As far a cleaning the carburetor what part of it would cause the flooding. I already cleaned it once, but now I am going to soak it overnight and I want to know what areas to zero in on to fix the problem. Also wondering if anyone has a diagram of the Tillotson HK1 carburetor? I want to doublecheck the gaskets are in the right order. Thanks Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A worn or bad inlet metering needle, a stiff metering diaphragm, or worn out of adjustment metering lever. 

You might try the Tillotson website for an IPL, I don't know if they have them or not, but it's worth a look.

http://www.tillotson.ie/index.php


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the help and suggestions 30 yr. (by now it should be more like 34yr.tech). I put in a new diaphram kit, so I knew that was not the problem. I soaked the carb overnight. There may have been some dirt under the needle valve not allowing it to seat properly? I also adjusted the lever it looked slightly high. I noticed that the screen was not pushed all the way down to the bottom of the hole. Regardless of all these adjustments the saw started right up. By the way who makes Jonsered is it part of husqvarna? Thanks again, Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> By the way who makes Jonsered is it part of husqvarna? Thanks again, Bob


I believe they are their own company, Swedish based I think. I don't think they are affiliated with Husqvarna.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

This link indicates that Husqvarna acquired Jonsered in 1979.As with all internet information,the author could be wrong.

http://www.opeonthenet.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8634


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> This link indicates that Husqvarna acquired Jonsered in 1979.As with all internet information,the author could be wrong.
> 
> http://www.opeonthenet.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8634


I at one time heard that Jonsereds was part of Husqvarna, but I could never find any confirmation.


----------

